# Fotografían algo extraordinario en el momento de la fecundación



## Fogonazo (Abr 28, 2016)

*Los científicos acaba de capturar algo extraordinario en el momento de la fecundación*
27 de de abril de, el año 2016 | Josh L Davis​


​
Las chispas vuelan cuando realmente sucede la magia. En el momento exacto un espermatozoide penetra un huevo, este último libera miles de millones de átomos de zinc a partir de su superficie que chispa apagado. Usando microscopía fluorescente, estas chispas emiten una luz, que luego pueden ser filmado. El descubrimiento de que las células de óvulos humanos se someten a este proceso podría conducir a nuevas formas para que los médicos identificar huevos viables para la fecundación in vitro (FIV).

"Fue notable", explicó Teresa Woodruff, uno de los dos autores principales del artículo publicado en Scientific Reports . "Descubrimos que la chispa de zinc hace sólo cinco años en el ratón, y para ver el zinc irradian hacia fuera en un arranque de cada óvulo humano era impresionante. Toda la biología comienza en el momento de la fecundación, sin embargo, sabemos casi nada acerca de los eventos que se producen en el ser humano ".

Los científicos fueron capaces de imagen del zinc desatando los óvulos humanos inyectándoles una enzima liberada por el esperma cuando golpean el huevo en circunstancias normales. No se les permitió usar el esperma real debido a las restricciones a la investigación en humanos bajo la ley federal, pero los estudios previos usando óvulos de ratón y espermatozoides han demostrado que ocurra lo mismo. La enzima de la esperma activa el calcio en el huevo para aumentar y la posterior liberación de zinc.

Esta zinc se adhiere a las pequeñas moléculas que a su vez emiten luz en experimentos de microscopía de fluorescencia. Esto significa que cuando el esperma llegue a los huevos y libera miles de millones de átomos de zinc, puede haber incluso un pequeño destello de luz. Esta es la primera vez que los investigadores han establecido que este proceso no sólo ocurre en otros mamíferos, pero también se produce durante la fertilización humana.

En el desarrollo de un embrión, el nivel de zinc contenido dentro de un huevo puede tener importantes implicaciones en cómo crece el embrión recién fecundado. Con el descubrimiento de que las chispas producidas por los huevos son un marcador directa de la cantidad de zinc que contienen, que podría dar a los médicos de fertilidad de un nuevo método que permite escoger los mejores huevos con la mayor probabilidad de supervivencia a ser utilizado para la FIV.

"No hay herramientas disponibles en la actualidad que nos dirá si se trata de un huevo de buena calidad", dice el doctor Eva Feinberg, uno de los co-autores del artículo. "Muchas veces no sabemos si el huevo o embrión es realmente viable hasta que veamos si sobreviene un embarazo. Esa es la razón por la que esto es así transformadora. Si tenemos la parte delantera capacidad para ver lo que es un buen huevo y lo que no lo es, nos ayudará a saber lo que la transferencia de embriones, evitar muchos dolores de cabeza y lograr el embarazo con mucha más rapidez ".

http://www.iflscience.com/health-and-medicine/human-eggs-spark-moment-fertilization


----------



## elgriego (Abr 28, 2016)

Sumamente Interesante. !!!


----------



## gemu (Abr 28, 2016)

suena interesante, pero la traducción horrible, se entiende a medias.


----------



## hellfire4 (Abr 28, 2016)

gemu dijo:


> suena interesante, pero la traducción horrible, se entiende a medias.



si me permiten el offtopic:

El traductor de google suele ser el más eficiente (lo se por experiencia en la traducción de subtítulos), pero claro, no existe el traductor perfecto hasta la fecha, dado que hay que ver el contexto del texto para adecuar la traducción, y claro, eso requiere estar con ambos textos al mismo tiempo -lo ideal es tener a la izquierda el texto en inglés y a la derecha el traducido-, e ir adecuando la traducción para que sea lo más fidedigna posible. Esta claro, y lo sé por experiencia, que es muy laborioso, aunque claro, el traductor facilita bastante, pero lo sigue siendo.

Fin del offtopic


----------



## hellfire4 (Abr 29, 2016)

Miren colegas, justamente en yahoo publicaron el mismo tema, se aprovecha entonces por la traducción

Creíamos que lo sabíamos todo del momento “mágico” de la fecundación, aquel en el que un espermatozoide penetra la pared celular de un óvulo para dar inicio a una nueva vida. Nos equivocábamos. En realidad el término “dar a luz” parece estar equivocado y no deberíamos asociarlo al parto sino al momento mismo de la concepción. De hecho, según acaban de demostrar gráficamente científicos de la Universidad Northwestern, en Illinois, EE.UU., la fecundación comienza con “fuegos artificiales” que parten desde el óvulo.

Empleando un microscopio de fluorescencia, los expertos en fecundación de la Universidad Northwestern: Teresa Woodruff y Eve Feinberg descubrieron que en el momento exacto en que el espermatozoide se introduce en el óvulo, este libera miles de millones de átomos de zinc desde su superficie, lo cual provoca un “fogonazo” que ahora han podido filmar.

El descubrimiento dista mucho de ser únicamente una curiosidad luminosa, ya que los responsables del hallazgo creen podría conducir al desarrollo de nuevos métodos de identificación de embriones viables, para su uso posterior en la fecundación in vitro. Hay que reseñar que pese a que ahora se ha filmado ese resplandor por primera vez con embriones humanos, en realidad el equipo responsable de este descubrimiento se percató de este hecho hace cinco años, cuando trabajaban con óvulos de ratón.

Para poder filmar las imágenes de la explosión de átomos de zinc, los investigadores inyectaron en los óvulos humanos una enzima liberada por el esperma cuando alcanza el óvulo en circunstancias normales. No pudieron usar esperma humano real debido a las restricciones que marcan las leyes federales en los Estados Unidos. No obstante, en trabajos previos con óvulos y esperma de ratón, ya habían sido testigos de este “fogonazo” inicial de zinc. Por usar un símil deportivo, podríamos decir que al igual que la carrera de un atleta en competición, la vida se inicia tras un disparo de salida.

En cuanto al desarrollo del embrión, los niveles de zinc que atesore el óvulo inicialmente pueden tener implicaciones importantes en su posterior crecimiento. Por tanto, medir la intensidad de este fogonazo puede servir como marcador directo del nivel de zinc que tenía el óvulo. Elegir a los más ricos en zinc podría ayudar a los doctores a dar con los mejores candidatos para su implantación in vitro, ya que a más zinc más posibilidad de supervivencia tendrá el embrión. De ahí la importancia futura que este descubrimiento podrá tener para quienes no puedan ser padres sin la ayuda de una clínica de fertilidad.






Sobre estas líneas podéis ver un vídeo que muestra el momento en el que el óvulo libera los átomos de zinc, creando un “fogonazo” que ahora ha podido captarse con las cámaras.

fuente:
https://es-us.noticias.yahoo.com/resplandor-en-un-óvulo-la-vida-comienza-con-un-200026660.html

Aclaración: lo de fogonazo del texto es una mera coinciencia


----------



## walter leonardo (Abr 30, 2016)

Por algo suelen decir que dio a luz jaja


----------



## SKYFALL (May 1, 2016)

walter leonardo dijo:


> Por algo suelen decir que dio a luz jaja



Se dice que se "dio a luz" cuando nace un bebe, no cuando se fecunda un ovulo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 1, 2016)

Entonces , ¿ Le hizo la lúz  ? muajajajaja


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 1, 2016)

que bárbaro, 
la chispa de la vida ,increíble 

PD:
o simplemente parecido a un bicho de luz


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 2, 2016)

Eres muy arcaico Lemur !


----------



## hellfire4 (May 2, 2016)

Bueno, puede que con algo de arena no pase nada, pero no se pasen colegas


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 2, 2016)

y como siempre, lemur es el catalizador ,,,,


----------



## morta (May 2, 2016)

Yo sabia que mi vida empezo con un chispazo! por eso me gusta la electricidad y la electrónica, cada chispa que sale de mis proyectos es como un edipo no resuelto jajaja


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 2, 2016)

Hay querido , he visto la luz interior , mejor dicho fuegos artificiales . . .  quintillizos


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 2, 2016)

y entonces ,algunos nacen con estrellas y otros estrellados


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 2, 2016)

Y unos mas iluminados que otros


----------



## SKYFALL (May 2, 2016)

Entonces mi fecundación fue todo un espectáculo de luces por doquier....


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 3, 2016)

huy yo no me acuerdo


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 3, 2016)

Nosotros no tabamos !

Imaginate la de Fogo . . .   un poroto el Big Bang


----------



## yosimiro (May 5, 2016)

Esto es ofensivo.

Fotografiar-filmar eso...

El colmo de la pornografía.



pss:


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 5, 2016)

*Fotografían algo extraordinario en el momento de la MODERación*


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 5, 2016)

que pico al las letritas violaceas y no me lleva a nada ,cual foto era?


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 5, 2016)

Naaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 5, 2016)

lo importante es arenar, si no hay excusas se encuentran


----------



## EdgardoCas (May 6, 2016)

Me pongo serio. 
Justamente por la liberación energética que produce la ionización del zinc; es que el DIU (Diafragma Intra Uterino) tiene hilos de cobre. El cobre va disolviéndose y -por cuestiones electroquímicas- "compite" (y gana) por los electrones que usaría el cinc (zinc) en el momento de la fecundación.
Por eso es anticonceptivo.
Es una cuestión complicada, que puede explicarse con los clavos de techo. Si los clavos no tuvieran el recubrimiento de plomo, el contacto hierro-zinc de la chapa produciría la corrosión de la misma; porque entre hierro y zinc forman un par (pila galvánica) que oxida al zinc. En cambio entre el plomo y el zinc, quien termina oxidándose es el plomo.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 6, 2016)

yosimiro dijo:


> Esto es ofensivo.
> 
> Fotografiar-filmar eso...
> 
> ...



! Hola a todos , caro Don yosimiro descurpe pero discordo totalmente de tu opinión  , aca no hay NADA relacionado nin lejos con pornografia y si la Ciencia estudiando como realmente funciona la origen de la vida !  . 
!! El colmo de la pornografia es la porcentagen de postagens en lo WatsZap con videos y fotos pornograficas o mismo la RED Internet donde la gran porcentagen de acessos es en sites pornos !!!!!   
Bueno ese es mi hurmilde punto de mira .  
!Saludos a todo foro querido desde Brasil !.
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------

